# DIY TipAssist for Teeter Training



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I made this in the last couple days. Thought you guys might like to see...

$35 in steel









Holes laid out on 2" centers for the uprights









Predrilling the holes









Chamfering the holes









You can see the difference between the chamfered holes and the regularly drilled ones. The chamfer will make it easier to get the rod in and out.









Welded up the uprights









First leg added









Second leg...









Painted and complete. Ready for use...









This is a TipAssist, in case you've not seen it before. They are sold at Emmco Agility for $249. Mine cost $44.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I love seeing all of your DIY stuff, of course, it would be cheaper for me to just buy the item in question instead of all the tools needed to make the items LOL


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

blueangele said:


> I love seeing all of your DIY stuff, of course, it would be cheaper for me to just buy the item in question instead of all the tools needed to make the items LOL


Glad you enjoy them! It's definitely not like I acquired all those tools at once. Most of them I've had for well over 10 years.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is Jinks using it for the first time.


----------



## AgilePooch (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm very interested in this project, especially now that Emmco has stopped manufacturing equipment. Do you have a materials list? How much does the steel version weigh? The original version had features that made it compelling - aluminum so it didn't need to be painted and was lightweight, plus the legs collapsed for transport. But for a permanent covered training facility, I think this would be fine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

AgilePooch said:


> I'm very interested in this project, especially now that Emmco has stopped manufacturing equipment. Do you have a materials list? How much does the steel version weigh? The original version had features that made it compelling - aluminum so it didn't need to be painted and was lightweight, plus the legs collapsed for transport. But for a permanent covered training facility, I think this would be fine. Thanks in advance.


be advised, this thread is 5yrs old and the original poster has not logged in in over a year.


----------

